
xkcd's 2018 CVE List - asclepi
https://xkcd.com/1957/
======
Froyoh
Throwing that shade at Apple I see

------
jwilk
Transcript + explanation:

[https://explainxkcd.com/1957/](https://explainxkcd.com/1957/)

